# XBox 360 games?



## blhowes (Nov 23, 2007)

I was wondering if there are any XBox 360 gamers out there. We're trying to find some good games that'd be challenging and fun for our 17 year old, but that don't have all the foul language and other stuff that you find in the M-rated games. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2007)

-Marvel Ultimate Alliance

-Elder Scrolls: Oblivion

-Halo series ( I can't recall much cursing in this someone will correct me if I am wrong)

-The Simpson's Game (rated teen and I really like it)

-Does he like Sports games? Madden and NCAA Football are great!

-Most if not all the racing games are fine. Project Gotham Racing 4 is very good.

..more later


----------



## blhowes (Nov 23, 2007)

Adam,
Thanks for your recommendations.
Bob


----------

